# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ويـــنك يا حبـــيبي ..

## أمير العاشقين

وينك ياحبيبي طولت السفر شيعوض غيابك يا أحلى البشر 
لا تخليني أحتار وتعيشني بنار غيرك ياحبيبي حبيب مايملي النظر 
أحتار وتحرجني عيوني من يسالون من يسالون
شيصبر دمعات بذكرك من يحكون من يحكون
خايف لا تنساني وأضيع عنواني 
بغيابك عيوني حبيبي ذبلهـــــا السهر 
أخر كلمة وياك أحكيها وبلكي تعود 
غاب الغصن الورده بروحي وصاير عود 
وينك وين وعودك محتاج أنا وجودك 
محتاجك تجيني حبيبي يالقلبك حجر 

*******

 حاتم العراقي  
أسما نفسه حاتم وغنى كلمات جوهريه 
غني معاناتي الاليمه  
قال تلك الكلمات 
وها انا اقول هذه الكلمات 
 
وينك يامن تعذبت لأجله سنين طويله 
ها هو سفرك اليوم يطول 
أجل أبتعدت اليوم كثيراً 
هل تظن بأني سأتحمل 
هل سيتحمل قلبي اليوم غيابك 
متى ترجع لي 
كي أحضنك 
وأضمك بأقوى ما لدي 
أعطيك قبلة تذوب منها كل البشر 
أين أنت ؟؟
بحث وبحث ولم أجدك 
لما سافرت عني ؟؟
لما ابتعدت عني ؟؟
جاء العيد 
وكل البشر مع بعضها 
وها أنا وحيد في غرفتي 
لا أخرج 
لا أتخالط مع جنسي من البشر 
لا أتكلم مع أحد 
فقط أنتظرك !!
على أحر من الجمر 
وأنت لأهي لا تدري عن حبيبك 
بعد رجوعك من هذه السفره تعال وأنظر إلى عيناي 
أغرورقت بالدموع فتورمت 
صوتي أختفى كأنثي خجوله لاتكد تسمعه من البكاء
ألا تعلم ؟؟
أليس لديك العلم ؟؟ 
بأني أذا أفتقدتك لا أرتاح 
لا أستريح 
ففي كل لحظه أتخيلك 
ففي كل لحظه أتذكرك 
أرحم قلبي الذي ذاب في هواك 
وشرب من شفاك 
وأرتمى بصدرك 
وقبل يداك 
أرحم حبي المجنون 
وعشقي الاجن 
شوقي الكبير 
وحنيني الاكبر 
وينـــــك ؟؟
يامن أسرتني بحبك 
يامن سهرت أنا لأجله 
وينـــــــك ؟؟
يا من أسميتك حبيبي 
وشريك عمري 
وأنيس وحدتي 
ومالكاً قلبي 
وساهراً عيني 
أرجوك وأترجاك 
أرجع لي 
فقد غبت كثيراً 
أعلم بأنها أيام قليله 
ولكن 
في قلبي كثيره 
سنين وقرون 
أرجــــــوك ياحبيبي 
تعال لي فقد سافرت مع قلبي 
وكيف يرتوي جسمي بدون القلب 
أترجـــــــاك فل ترجع 
تعال أنظر الى حبيبك روحاً بلا جسد 
بسبب سفرتك هذه 
سوف تراه وحيد منكسر الظهر 
سوف تراه متشوقاً أكثر من قبل 
سوف تراه هاجماً عليك كاطفل اشتاق لصدر أمه  
أعدك بأني لن أنســــاك 
ولكن أعطيني الوعد بانك لم تختفي مره أخرى  
حبيبي 
شريكي 
أهلاً بك من جديد 
لا لن أدعك ترحل بعد هذا اللقاء 
نعم 
لن ترحل عني أبداً 
وليكن بفهموك يا حبيبي 
أن غبت فأعلم بأنه أخر يوم بحياتي وحياتك 
كي أصبح أمامك بالقبر وسوياً نحن الاثنين 
حبيبي 
أحبــــك
أمــــوت في حبك 
ومجنـــون بحبك  

حبيبي 
تقبل باقة الورد الحمراء ملؤها الشوق والحنان 
لكي أنتي فقط  
أجل أنتي وحدك  
ولاتنسي 
تذكري حبي المجنون 
وحذاري بأن ترحلي مره أخرى  
أرق تحية برائحة المسك والعنبر 
أمـــــــير العاشقين  
5/ شـــوال / 1427 هــ 
أميـــر العاشقين 
ساكب الدمع الحزين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ماشاء الله عليك تعود الاحرف .. 

تتراقص والكلمات تكتب .

والالحان تتواتر بين الكلمات ..

لتتجدد لنا لحن الحب والشوق ..

تعجز حروف عن كتابة المزيد من كلمات ..

الشكر والابداع لك ..

الف شكر لك على هذا القلم الرائع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظااار نبض احاسيسك ..

كل الووووود

----------


## نور الولاية

أني ما راح أعلق..ولن أعقب أكثر....
فالتميز...ليس بحاجة لتعليق..
لأن بريقه ...يظل لامعا ...لا يحتاج لمن يعيد له رونقه..

شكلك
متولع بحاتم العراقي أمير العاشقين..

معزوفة استمتعت بكل حرف فيها..
محور الابداع حين نحبر على الورق مآسينا وأحزاننا..
محور الابداااع حين نعبر لمن نحب بكل شي..
كتبت فأبدعت..
حضرت فتفوقت
دمتي عالية الشأن...
جديدك حتما انا بانتظاره..
كل امنياتي لك بالتميز..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

بصراحه امير العاشقين خاطره حلوة وكلمات متناسقه 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هاانت يامير العاشقين تلوذ بك الذكرى لحبيب
سفره لم يطول ولن يطول
تعرف انه حولك ويسمعك
يرى شوقك ولهفتك له
ولكن كيف لعاشق ان يستطيع البقاء؟
كيف له ان يتنفس من جديد؟
كيف يجعل من الصبر عشاً يختبئ فيه؟
كيف يستطيع هذا العاشق النوم ليلاً وهو يعلم انه لن يرى حبيبه 
ولن يلتقي به مهما طال الزمان؟ولكن استطاع ان يجعل من تلك الوساده
مكفكفه لتلك الدموع التي تنهال ليست بسببه بل لانها من اجله
مشكور على تلك الكلمات فخاطرتك رائعه بكل ما تحمل معنى هذه الكلمه
تصل الى القلب من غير استاذان وتتربع فيه وكأن هذا القلب هو من كتبها وليست اناملك
دمت بود وفي حفظ الرحمن وربي يعيطك الي في بالك

اسفه على الاطاله
دمت بود  دمعة الاحزان

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يساعدك على هالحب الكبير 

الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

وما يحتاج اعلق عليها لان ما شاء الله ما قصرو الاعضاء 

والله يوفقك ( يا ابني )

ام محمد

----------


## العنود

تسحـر عيوننـا بما تكتب .. و تسـرق ابصارنـا بما ترسم لنا ريشتك
.. عبـارات رنانه .. وكلمات ورديـه .. وجمل متناسقـه .. 



أيهـا الـراقي

كتبت فأبدعت ... رومانسيـه تعدة حد الروعة و الجمال ...


سلمت و سلمت يمناك علـى ما كتبت ...
تقبل مروري المتواضع ..

بـانتظـار جديدك

إحتـــراماتي ... 
اختك ..

----------


## القلب_الحنون

ابني الحبيب والعزيز على قلبي(أمير العاشقين)  بجد لا استطيع اعبرلك عن مدى حبي لك ويعجز لساني عن التعبير ايضاً في أجمل ماسطرت من أعذب واروع الكلمات  ربي يوفقك ويسعدك
مع أجمل وارقى معاني الحب والتقدير والأحترام لك بني الحبيب
والدك: القلب الحنون

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسافر ياهوى بالي

وأنا تتشتت أحوالي

أضيع بدنيتي بعدك

أظن الموت أشوى لي.









أميـــر..

كلماتك أسرت مشاعرنا

وحلقت بنا في عالم الرومنسيه 

تذوقنا عذوبتها بالرغم من لمسات الألم

نبقى بإنتظار جديدك.

----------


## الكاذبه

بغيابك عيوني حبيبي ذبلهـــــا السهر 
مادري ادا مقصره انا برد عليك 

او ماعطيك الكلام الي تستحقه 

لانه بصراحه يعجز اللسان عن وصف 

ابداعك وموهبتك الشعريه 

واتمنى لك التوفيق 

اختك 

الكـــــــــــــاذبه

----------


## بسـ ورديه كوتـه

يا أمير العاشقين بصراحه ما اقدر اقول لك لي كتبته ابداع... او يجننن 
....او حليووو... او كلمات متناسقه ....او روعه...
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:  
هو اكثر من ابداع  ... او يجنن ... او حليووو..
او كلمات متناسقه....او روعه ...
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:  
ما اقدر اقول اكثر من الله يجمعك با حبيبتك
تشااااااااااااااااااو :noworry:   :cool:

----------


## بيسان

اخي..

ماهذا !!

لقد خلجني شعوور من الحزن والاسى عليك

ياااااا اخي

لا استطيع ان اكتب اكثر

لقد فجاءتني 

بما كتبت

ولكن كتباتك رائعه مهم كان الاحزن فيها

الله يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## اسير الهوى

أرحم حبي المجنون 
وعشقي الاجن 
شوقي الكبير 
وحنيني الاكبر

لا اقول الا عشت *يامير العاشقين*......
اقبل تحياتي وعذرا على التقصير..
اخوك ياسر..

----------


## همسات وله

ياسلام عليك يامير العاشقين عن جد تستحق هذا الاسم 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ويسلم قلبك وعمرك 
مع تحياتي لك 
اختك همسات وله

----------


## عاشقة أ*ح*م*د

شكرا على هذه الكلمات الرائعه

والله يعطيك العافيه ...

كلمات تعبر وتعبر وتعبر وليس هناك

من يستطيع ان لا يعبر ..

فسلمت اناملك  على هذا الكلام الجميل 

ودامت لنا كتاباتك....

----------


## Princess

حبيبي 
شريكي 
أهلاً بك من جديد 
لا لن أدعك ترحل بعد هذا اللقاء 
نعم 
لن ترحل عني أبداً 
وليكن بفهموك يا حبيبي 
أن غبت فأعلم بأنه أخر يوم بحياتي وحياتك 
كي أصبح أمامك بالقبر وسوياً نحن الاثنين 

حبيبي 
أحبــــك
أمــــوت في حبك 
ومجنـــون بحبك  
*حبيبي في غيابك مت.. راحت روحي من ايدي* 
*قلبي يحترق لو غبت .. غصبن عني ياسيدي*
*اتناساك بعض الوقت*
*وبيها القاك تنهيدي*
*احبك قلت او ما قلت*
*عندي شوفتك عيدي* 
*هذا قول امير العاشقين بالنسبه لي .. حاتم العراقي* 
*راقي خيي امير العاشقين*
*تدري من قريت النك نيم تبعك قلت*
*على طول جا فبالي حاتم* 
*قلت لا يمكن كذا بس نك نيم عاجبك*
*قريت قصيدتك*
*ابحرت فيها*
*وتأكدت من شكوكي*
*انك راقي من جد*
*وبكل معني الكلمه*
*ذووووويق مثل ما يقولوا* 
*يسلمو على هالإبداع*
*ودمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------

